
List of 24,000 Available Brand Names (.com) For Your Startup - ohashi
http://www.kevinohashi.com/17/04/2011/other-24000-available-brandables-com-domains-full-list
======
dgreensp
Watch out world, here comes sloiw.com!

------
rhizome
I don't know if these qualify as brand names so much as 4-5 character
alphabetic permutations run through a pronouncability filter.

~~~
ohashi
Sounds like the technical definition of brandable :)

~~~
biot
Though I'm not sure I'd want my brand associated with retud.com. :)

------
pstack
I like utalu. I suppose you could pronounce it either _OO-TALL-OO_ or _YOO-
TUH-LOOH_ or _OO-TUH-LOO_ (which I prefer, because it rolls off the tongue
better and sounds really playful).

------
TillE
You picked out some good ones, but skimming through the list, I don't see many
others that catch my eye. A lot that sound vaguely Turkish.

Probably some good Linux distro names in there, though.

~~~
ohashi
A lot sounded Japanese to me.

~~~
cincinnatus
I think it will have a lot to do with the knowledge of the speaker. I saw lots
of nihongo looking stuff, plenty of swahili and polynesian looking things too.

Edit: Though it all starts to blur together after the first 10,000 :-)

~~~
ohashi
Definitely agree with you, it's contextual to each person. I'm Japanese,
Japanese stuff stands out to me. Out of curiosity what do swahili and
polynesian ones sound like?

EDIT: why can't I reply to you joshu? That sounds interesting, would be
curious to see the results.

~~~
joshu
I've been working on language modeling. I built a word generator which makes
medical-sounding names. I wonder if you could rank japaneseness,
polynesianness, medicalness, etc.

~~~
ohashi
If you want to give it a try, I'd be happy to work with you (contact me off my
blog)

------
pessimism
My mind was slightly blown today, when I realized that
<http://productivitycalendar.com> and .net (and all other permutations) were
available.

There are still some excellent domains left, as difficult as it can seem to
find some good ones.

Let this be some anecdotal pep talk.

Using NLTK to "mine" for viable domains also sounds like an interesting idea.
Might even be a business model.

------
Stuk
If there's nothing here that is satisfactory, then it's quite easy to generate
random pronounceable words, just alternate between vowels and consonants. As
an example: <https://github.com/Stuk/generate-words>

~~~
ohashi
I started out with something similar to this, but randomly playing
combinations created a lot of garbage relative of things that sounded
pronounceable. A lot of letters are simply unpopular/bad (looking at you Q, J,
Z, X) in most combinations (often the exception is the end).

~~~
Stuk
Yeah, that's true. I like using it more as a launchpad for ideas. It's
definitely not going to generate the next Flickr!

~~~
ohashi
That's the beauty to creativity, there is no rules for how to get there :)

------
traviso
For shits and giggles I took Kevin's lists and created a fun little startup
name generator that you can play around with.

<http://whatthefuckshouldinamemystartup.com>

Visit the About page and donate to Kevin for all of his hard work :)

------
cincinnatus
Why are there none that start with v,w,x,y,z? Plenty of perfectly
pronounceable strings should exist.

~~~
ohashi
I removed a lot of garbage. Some exist, but the relative proportion wasn't
good enough. There had to be cuts otherwise it would just be 26^5 combos.

------
yahelc
dehog.com! I'd buy it if I had use for it.

Also, a clever use of this data set would be to run it against the Google
Search API, and order them by the number of results. Theoretically, more
results = better word. Or, less results means easier SEO.

~~~
ohashi
I don't have a way to hit the API that hard, if you do, would love to see the
results!

------
Undergrads
I grabbed gleeh.com, might be good for resale at least. Thank you for the
list!

------
ohashi
Feedback welcome :) this list is bigger and better than the last one

------
charliepark
"alohu" is pretty good, but someone's already snagged it.

~~~
ohashi
I suspect the top of the list was looked at the most, perhaps strategically
looking at other areas may lead to better success?

------
fragsworth
Some wealthy jerk will probably register all of these.

~~~
ohashi
Why I posted it here instead of WealthyJerks.com. Go find something you like
and tell anyone you know looking now before they see it.

~~~
ahi
WealthyJerks.com is available.

------
dualogy
HiSux.com ... smells like opportunity.

------
baddox
None starting with 'sh'?

~~~
ohashi
Oops. Apparently I missed that combo.

------
d0m
huroi !

